

The most reliable (and unreliable) blogging services - timf
http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/12/17/the-most-reliable-and-unreliable-blogging-services-2/

======
thetylerhayes
Summary:

First: "There’s of course more to choosing a blogging service than mere
availability, but it’s one factor, and now you have some actual numbers so you
don’t have to guess."

Second: In order of least downtime: 1\. Blogger 2\. WordPress.com 3\. Typepad
4\. Posterous 5\. Tumblr

